# Horror PUNK/ROCK/METAL BAND LOOKING FOR FRONTMAN



## evildaveuk (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok so we are looking to start a horror themed rock band. Have a kickass drummer and 2 good guitarists. Plus a place to practice. located Downtown London.

Influences are....Misfits, Danzig, Rob Zombie, Alice cooper, Iron Maiden, Wednesday 13, michale graves, Blitzkid, Ax7. etc you get the idea!

If your interested please contact me via email.

[email protected] 

thanks alot.


----------

